# THE RIG THREAD



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

As per The Knot Thread....Please add...
Everyone has a different RIG for targeting each species of fish and fishing style...eg: Slow trolling rigs with live baits or bottom bouncing for Jews etc.
Id be interested in your RIG when your chasing your favourite fish species and how you use it.
If you can generalise your method here for junior members to view and use as a "go to" thread when maybe we all want to target that fish but not sure how?
Ill post up mine for Snapper in SA shortly.

regards
Baggs


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Baggs SNAPPER RIG SA

-2x 3/0 circles snelled 2" apart on 50lbs fluro...why 50lbs...rocky bottom and I just grab the leader and bring them on board...
-50lbs fluro has a double knot dropper loop clipped to a 150lbs swivel/clip...this to ensure I can re rig in under 30 seconds if the bite is on...

This rig is the one I use for all snapper sessions


----------

